

The Adaptive Function of Masturbation in a Promiscuous African Ground Squirrel - roadnottaken
http://www.plosone.org/article/info%3Adoi%2F10.1371%2Fjournal.pone.0013060

======
_delirium
While it's easy to laugh at, this does seem like legit scientific research to
me. Given the importance of sexual activity in the animal kingdom, where it
influences everything from social organization to evolution of the species
themselves, I'd think we want to understand it as much as possible.

(Edit: My comment, and especially the "while it's easy to laugh at" intro, was
prompted by the original submission title, which had a sarcastic "your tax
dollars at work" comment.)

~~~
borism
_My comment, and especially the "while it's easy to laugh at" intro, was
prompted by the original submission title, which had a sarcastic "your tax
dollars at work" comment._

wow, it's amazing how people with certain political belief are willing to
sacrifice every last bit of intelligence to promote it, even on this site!

~~~
astine
The phrase, "Your tax dollars at work" is a common joke to make fun of any
government programs which seem silly. It doesn't necessary imply that the
speaker is making a political statement.

------
btilly
It is fascinating to contrast this article with the claims of
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1477915>.

~~~
roadnottaken
Yeah, I was reminded of that article, too! It suggests that imagination is a
critical component of masturbation, which is why it's usually only higher
primates that masturbate. But I guess squirrels also have dirty little minds!

~~~
ascuttlefish
Squirrels are amazing little creatures:
<http://www.nytimes.com/2010/07/06/science/06angi.html>

------
slay2k
"All 20 of the males observed masturbated to ejaculation and consumed the
ejaculate."

I genuinely don't understand either point.

~~~
BRadmin
"For organisms that rarely urinate, masturbation may serve a similar function
to postcopulatory urination, as a more thorough mechanism to clean vital
reproductive tracts after mating than just external genital grooming.
Consuming the ejaculate may prevent moisture loss."

~~~
zasz
But then wouldn't you just get any potential STIs in your mouth?

------
turbofail
The curious part to me was the possibility that masturbation reduces the
chance of STI. How does that work?

~~~
fluidcruft
In the context of masturbation following intercourse, it probably has a
flushing effect (which presumably would reduce the risk of infection reaching
the testes and possibly causing infertility--post-coital urination supposedly
has similar benefits).

~~~
btilly
I always wondered why I had to pee afterwards.

------
nostrademons
This seems tailor-made for an Ig Nobel Prize...

------
howard_yeh
this is something you gotta upvote before even reading it

